# Yinyin Drawing



## yinyin

*Yinyin Drawing(some more pics)*

Hi all,im new here now,
First,say hi to u~~
and start this topic for u all just wanna sharing my drawings with u all,and dirk got my drawings few days ago~~
thats realli a big congrats for me,and i'll keep on going~~
thx for reading~~and pls enjoy
yinyin from 
beijing,china :cheers: 
and this is the directly add of my drawings on a chinese bbs~~
*HERE*


----------



## yinyin

*Re: Yinyin Drawings (VERY slow to load-Dre)*

paste them here now
firstly,i'll thx my friend QiangDi esplly~~he showed them to dirk~~








this is the drawing


----------



## yinyin

*people : Dirk Nowitzki 
size:20*30cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki 
size:20*30cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki 
size:20*30cm*








*people: Dirk Nowitzki 
size:20*30cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki 
size:20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size : 20*30cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size : 20*30cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki & Steve Nash
size : 40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size : size : 40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size : the small one 40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size : 20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size:30*40cm*[/color]








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size:40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size:40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size:the small one of 40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size:40*50cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size: the small one of 40*50cm*








*people : Dirk Nowitzki
size: 30*40cm*


----------



## yinyin

OTHER nba players








*people: Allen Iverson
size: 20*30cm*








*people: Steve Nash
size: 20*30cm*








*people: Tim Duncan
size: 40*50cm*








*people: Tim Duncan
size: the small one of 40*50*








*people: Kobe Bryant
size: 20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people:Tony Parker
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Stojakovic,Predrag
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Shaq O'Neal
size: 20*30cm*








*people:YaoMing
size: 20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

TENNIS PLAYERS








*people: Roger Federer
size: the small one of 40*50cm*








*people: Roger Federer
size: 40*50cm*









*people: Roger Federer
size: 40*50cm*









*people: Roger Federer
size: 30*40cm*









*people: Roger Federer
size: the small one of 40*50cm*








*people: Marat Safin
size: 30*40cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people:Andy Roddick
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Roger Federer
size: 20*30cm*









*people:Roger Federer
size: 20*30cm*









*people:Roger Federer
size: 20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people:Martina Hingis
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Martina Hingis
size: 20*30cm*









*people:Martina Hingis
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Martina Hingis
size: 20*30cm*








*people:Martina Hingis
size: 20*30cm*


----------



## yinyin

*people:Anna Kournikova
size:20*30cm*









*people:Anna Kournikova
size:20*30cm*








*people:Anna Kournikova
size:20*30cm*








*people: Dirk Nowitzki
size:the small one of 40*50cm*








*people: Dirk Nowitzki
size: 40*50cm*








*people: Andy Roddick
size: 40*50cm*


----------



## white360

Great drawings.
Could u make one of ha Seung-Jin for me


----------



## Zach

Those are some great sketches man.


----------



## yinyin

white360 said:


> Great drawings.
> Could u make one of ha Seung-Jin for me


the one from korea?
i'll give a try as soon as possible,but im afraid i haf lots pics to draw that were asked by others~~
so be patient pls,
yinyin


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn those are AWESOME...Keep em comin man


----------



## Tersk

Wow, I wish I could draw aswell as that. My favourites are the Yao Ming one, Andy Roddick screaming and the Dirk with dark hair

Honestly, they are "FRICKIN AWESOME"

BTW, welcome to the board. Feel free to PM myself or _Dre_ if you have any problems


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Wow, I wish I could draw aswell as that. My favourites are the Yao Ming one, Andy Roddick screaming and the Dirk with dark hair
> 
> Honestly, they are "FRICKIN AWESOME"
> 
> BTW, welcome to the board. Feel free to PM myself or _Dre_ if you have any problems


thx Theo,i feel here is sweet for me,and for all the mavs fans~~wowo~~
but im afraid the screaming one u mentioned is roger federer~~ :angel: 
u r so kind~~ok then i'll give u a PM if i haf any problem~~thx again
yinyin


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> thx Theo,i feel here is sweet for me,and for all the mavs fans~~wowo~~
> but im afraid the screaming one u mentioned is roger federer~~ :angel:
> u r so kind~~ok then i'll give u a PM if i haf any problem~~thx again
> yinyin



:laugh: Thats what I meant

GO MAVS!!


----------



## soulhunter

Fantastic work, absolutely awesome! keep it up!


----------



## white360

Thank you.
The Yao Ming is my favourite one


----------



## mavsman

Yinyin, are any of these for sale?

I would love to buy an original Dirk drawing.


----------



## yinyin

mavsman said:


> Yinyin, are any of these for sale?
> 
> I would love to buy an original Dirk drawing.


Hi mavsman,
Thx for ur reply,so happy u luv the dirk ones.but im afraid the drawings of size"20*30cm" r all in the Dallas right now~~
the rest ones r all big,u know:40*50 cm
then how to post ?
and i wanna show them all to dirk someday~~i never think about to sale~~u know i even dont know they r worth others to buy~~and the price~~all the things~~im not sure~~
pls give me some time~
yinyin


----------



## DHarris34Phan

YinYin....I hear the Mavs might be going to China next year...do you know if that is true?


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> YinYin....I hear the Mavs might be going to China next year...do you know if that is true?


Hi DHarris34Phan,
OMG!!!u sure that?
where did u hear about that news~~wowo~~if so,i'll be soooooooo happy ,hope so~~till then i 'll show all the drawings to dirk in person~~~~ :biggrin: 
u know~~he just saw parts of my drawings realli~~
do u guys think he will be moved by me?hehe~~joking~~
but i never know kind of the news~~  
yinyin


----------



## DHarris34Phan

yinyin said:


> Hi DHarris34Phan,
> OMG!!!u sure that?
> where did u hear about that news~~wowo~~if so,i'll be soooooooo happy ,hope so~~till then i 'll show all the drawings to dirk in person~~~~ :biggrin:
> u know~~he just saw parts of my drawings realli~~
> do u guys think he will be moved by me?hehe~~joking~~
> but i never know kind of the news~~
> yinyin


A member that is from China on another Mavs message board told me that...I am not sure if she was positive about it...I will be keeping my eye on it for you! I hope that they do so you can show your work to Dirk in person! You really need some recognition for your talents!


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> A member that is from China on another Mavs message board told me that...I am not sure if she was positive about it...I will be keeping my eye on it for you! I hope that they do so you can show your work to Dirk in person! You really need some recognition for your talents!


Ok,then i 'll be very thxful :cheers: 
yes,indeed hope its true~~wowo~~~cant imagine what i 'll do for congrat it~~singing and dancing around :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thx again for ur nice words~~
thx
yinyin


----------



## Kekai

hehe don't call her man. Shes a girl! haha welcome yinyin. nice drawings!


----------



## yinyin

Kekai23 said:


> hehe don't call her man. Shes a girl! haha welcome yinyin. nice drawings!


hehe~~yes,im a girl~~
thx Kekai23.i'll keep on doing~~


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*YinYin...are are awesome, I hope to see you around these boards often....If I had $$$ I would fly you to Dallas so you could meet Dirk.....keep working hard and you will be rewarded!*


----------



## yinyin

DHarris34Phan said:


> *YinYin...are are awesome, I hope to see you around these boards often....If I had $$$ I would fly you to Dallas so you could meet Dirk.....keep working hard and you will be rewarded!*


DHarris34Phan,wowo~~~u r so kind,im so moved by u~~~if only u were dirk that could know here is a little girl of him.
ur words keep me warm and give me the strength to carry on,yes, i think i can do that someday~~just may it comes soon~~
and im so glad to c u here as well~~
all the best~~
urs yinyin :cheers:


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> DHarris34Phan,wowo~~~u r so kind,im so moved by u~~~if only u were dirk that could know here is a little girl of him.
> ur words keep me warm and give me the strength to carry on,yes, i think i can do that someday~~just may it comes soon~~
> and im so glad to c u here as well~~
> all the best~~
> urs yinyin :cheers:


Honestly, keep drawing. Someone with your talent will eventually become happy. I saw a guy on a TV show who drew pictures on those sketch-o-gram things and they flew him to do the portraits live

Honestly, email Mark Cuban with a picture of your drawing. He may even do it for the publicity (fly you over and introduce you)

Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Honestly, keep drawing. Someone with your talent will eventually become happy. I saw a guy on a TV show who drew pictures on those sketch-o-gram things and they flew him to do the portraits live
> 
> Honestly, email Mark Cuban with a picture of your drawing. He may even do it for the publicity (fly you over and introduce you)
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Hi Theo!,i found u all kind here~~and actully i did post my drawing to mark already~~but seems he is not interest at them,he replied me:"got them, they r too much ones we already haf,but thank u"
  
but i didnt give up,cos dirk didnt c them yet~~then i made dirk c them finally~~but its a pity that the drawing that time of mine indeed not that good as now~~and i wasnt there 2...  
so i haf a dream,to show the rest,better ones to dirk in person :angel: 
thx again for ur suggestion,i dont mind others feeling,hehe~~as long as dirk luvs them,thats the most improtant thing,and my friend who showed drawing to dirk phoned me,and told me:dirk was happy when he saw the drawings~~
and dirk even asked my name~~etc~~
im sleepless since that moment :clap:


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> Hi Theo!,i found u all kind here~~and actully i did post my drawing to mark already~~but seems he is not interest at them,he replied me:"got them, they r too much ones we already haf,but thank u"
> 
> but i didnt give up,cos dirk didnt c them yet~~then i made dirk c them finally~~but its a pity that the drawing that time of mine indeed not that good as now~~and i wasnt there 2...
> so i haf a dream,to show the rest,better ones to dirk in person :angel:
> thx again for ur suggestion,i dont mind others feeling,hehe~~as long as dirk luvs them,thats the most improtant thing,and my friend who showed drawing to dirk phoned me,and told me:dirk was happy when he saw the drawings~~
> and dirk even asked my name~~etc~~
> im sleepless since that moment :clap:


Very nice to hear, dont worry about Cuban. I've emailed him plenty of times and had no reply. Consider yourself lucky that he even looked at them and took the time to reply

Nice to see that this is your focus and your determined to do it, with that attitude you'll eventually show Dirk them

It's nice having another Mavs fan around, you should voice your opinions in some other threads aswell


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Very nice to hear, dont worry about Cuban. I've emailed him plenty of times and had no reply. Consider yourself lucky that he even looked at them and took the time to reply
> 
> Nice to see that this is your focus and your determined to do it, with that attitude you'll eventually show Dirk them
> 
> It's nice having another Mavs fan around, you should voice your opinions in some other threads aswell


wow~~nice to c ur reply that fast~~
hehe~~yes,im satisfied after i got marks mail~~
and hope so,my dream could come true oneday~~
thx,id like to be a mavs girl and dirky girl :biggrin: and to be with u all here~
nm...u mean other bbs or somewhere else of this forum?
actully i had post my drawings on other bbs~~ :cheers: 
id like to sharing them with all the sports fans~~


----------



## yinyin

Hi every1,
yinyin here~~paste some my rooms pics~~hehe~~just for fun~~and a pic what my drawing compare with the original pics


----------



## white360

Wow, that's alot of Dirk stuff


----------



## yinyin

white360 said:


> Wow, that's alot of Dirk stuff


hehe~~yes~~how about it?
id like to c dirks sweet smile as soon as i wake up everyday :biggrin:


----------



## yinyin

ＯＮＥ　ＭＯＲＥ　ＤＩＲＫ！！！
ＷＯＷＯＷ～～Ｉ　ＴＨＩＮＫ　ＩＴＳ　Ａ　ＧＯＯＤ　ＯＮＥ！！
ＥＮＪＯＹ　ＧＵＹＳ～～ :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Elyas

These are really nice Drawings. This should be on the NBA General board or under its own link so everyone can see them. You should talk to a moderator about doing this.


----------



## nutmeged3

dang dude those r awesome how long does it usually take u 2 draw one


----------



## yinyin

Elyas said:


> These are really nice Drawings. This should be on the NBA General board or under its own link so everyone can see them. You should talk to a moderator about doing this.


oh~~thats a good idea~~but how to make it?
OK then,PM moderator


----------



## yinyin

nutmeged3 said:


> dang dude those r awesome how long does it usually take u 2 draw one


well,it depends on how carefully i was drawing them,and of course the drawings size,hehe~~i mean if its dirk one,it took me longer


----------



## Tersk

That last Dirk one you posted, how long did it take you

BTW, it's awesome


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> That last Dirk one you posted, how long did it take you
> 
> BTW, it's awesome


hehe~~good question,yes,that one realli spent me long,nm...i started it about 13:00 last day,and finished at 17:00.


----------



## kisstherim

hi,Yinyin(wow,how sweet this name sounds :biggrin: ),looks u r a Martina Hingis fan as well? she was my dream girl when i was a child. :shy:

and these drawings by u are definitely awesome! I envy ur talent.:greatjob: :clap:


----------



## yinyin

sorry every1,re- upload the lastest one of drik,cos its my best one till now~~butthe scanning one still not that good as the original drawing~~
so scanned it again and paste here
enjoy again~~


----------



## yinyin

kisstherim said:


> hi,Yinyin(wow,how sweet this name sounds :biggrin: ),looks u r a Martina Hingis fan as well? she was my dream girl when i was a child. :shy:
> 
> and these drawings by u are definitely awesome! I envy ur talent.:greatjob: :clap:


Hi kisstherim,thx for ur nice words,yes ,i was a super fan of martina~~hehe~~how come u know that?r u a mumber of hingis.org?
all the best ,
urs yinyin


----------



## kisstherim

yinyin said:


> Hi kisstherim,thx for ur nice words,yes ,i was a super fan of martina~~hehe~~how come u know that?r u a mumber of hingis.org?
> all the best ,
> urs yinyin


cuz i saw those Hingis posters/frames/pics in ur room


----------



## yinyin

Oh~~~hehe~~forgot ive post them here 
hehe~~
yinyin


----------



## yinyin

Hi all,here r 2 recent pics of mine
enjoy


----------



## yinyin

Hi all~~good news here~~
just got the drawings back from dallas~~and 3 with the dirks hand-writing
now sharing with u all
enjoy~~
thx my friend ve--ry much :banana: :banana:


----------



## yinyin




----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

Hey!

I love your drawings! They are so awesome! You have great talent! I wish I could draw really good like you. I draw alot too, but you draw way, way better then me. lol. Keep up the good work!


----------



## soulhunter

Truly phenominal, roughly how long does each drawing take to create?


----------



## yinyin

thx u 2~~
its my pleasure~~
well about how long the drawings take to creat,nm..its depend on its size~~the bigger ones take longer~~
hmm..maybe 2-3 hours or more


----------



## yinyin




----------



## yinyin




----------



## frosted-dirk

ohh men, that was very very nice!! i love all those dirk drawings...
actually i save all those basketball players drawings in my computer.....

but can u make some of the josh howard and jason terry drawings?


----------



## edwardcyh

Bumping a thread over a year old!

I was going through the "Fans" thread and came across this "yinyin" poster. She hasn't posted in a LONG time, but her drawings were impressive.

Brought back memories, eh?

:cheers:


----------



## Jet

Yeah... Shes an excellent artist. I remember reading this thread over a year ago, but I was too scared to post then. lol. The drawings are soo lifelike, its awesome.


----------

